# new photo's from befunky , susie and ankhie xxx



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wow i like this new image editor , thanks Valentina xx

















:001_wub:


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

WOW!Gorgeous photo's..


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful pics


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_beautiful_:thumbup:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet pics. Can I ask about ankhie's name? And how do you pronounce it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

RubyFelicity said:


> Sweet pics. Can I ask about ankhie's name? And how do you pronounce it.


thankyou  thank rhymes with >ank - key , ankh is the Egyptian symbol for the key of life  his pf show name is ankh-star cos he is a star


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

That's cool he must like that name.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG that is never Susie??!! 
Isn't she growing fast into a beautiful young lady :001_wub: xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both adorable.


----------

